# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  If you could have 5 morphs...

## gothkenny

Okay, so if you could have five BP morphs without having to worry about money, what would they be?

Oh, and just say which you like the looks of best, not which has the best breeding potential.  :Wink: 

1.) Queen Bee
2.) Pastel Axanthic 
3.) Super Pastel
4.) Super Cinny
5.) Champagne

Hah... my list will probably change after seeing what you guys say!  :Very Happy:

----------


## fishmommy

Clown
Axanthic
Ghost Mojave
Banded/Tiger
Lemon Pastel (got this one already!)

----------


## Royal Morphz

Clown 
Pewter 
Caramel pied 
Axantic  Pied 
Axantic Clown 
all but 2 i have a chance at making hets soon

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Well you might say I have an expensive taste but what can I say it's probably true  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mine would be

1# Banana Clown
2# Dreamsicle
3# Killer Bee Pinstripe
4# Kingspin
5# Killer Clown

(Working slowly toward producing some of them  :Very Happy: )

----------


## RhacHead

1)Honey bee
2)Carmel Glow
3)Coral Glow
4)Super pastel clown
5) Spinner Blast

I could go on and on about BP'S I would love to have but price not being an option I would say thats a solid list.

----------


## Emilio

Lavender albino
super phantom
Blue eyed lucy
Soul sucker
Axanthic pied

----------


## kk1020man

Chocolate Lemon Blast
Albino Pewter
Dreamsicle
Super Phanbtom Goblin
Coral Glow Bumble Bee

Oh yeah its just a matter of time and the "700 billion dollar bail out".

----------


## nelson77321

Banana Clown
Killer Clown
Lavender Albino Piebald Clown
Pewter Clown
HoneyBee Clown

(yes i like clowns, and they would all be reduced pattern aswell lmao)

My Gf would like a killer banana clown

----------


## Beardedragon

1.Lesser
2.Black pastel
3.Bel
4.Lesser pastel
5. Black platty

Wait ive already got four of those...

----------


## gothkenny

Nelson, do you own a Clown? If not, you should like totally try and get one. You sound... minorly.... obsesed!

----------


## Seneschal

1. Red spectrum
2. Purple Passion
3. Low white piebald
4. Axanthic
5. Clown

----------


## Drew87

Good post 

1. Banna
2. Clown
3. Pied
4. Dreamsicle
5. True ghost

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Seems like a trick question... didn't realize it included combos.  :Smile: 

Black pastel hypo yellowbelly....

Banana Clown Pied...

Super pastel super black pastel albino...

Red Axanthic hypo pinstripe...

Two-headed blue ghost pied... just cause I think that would be super duper cool!

No one said they had to have been produced yet.  :Razz:

----------


## KMS

Mine would be 

Emperoir Pin
Banana Pied
Fire Dreamsicle
Killer Fire Clown
Hypo Fire SuperStripe..

Now thats some power snakes
Kevin Stoltz
www.kmsreptiles.com

----------


## Aaron Ward

the ones with most genetics so i can make a ton of morphs

----------


## hoax

For the sake of not being stupid and ridiculous.

1) Cinnamon Pastel
2) Albino Pinstripe
3) Spider
4) Jungle Pastel (1.1 on the way from 8 ball python)
5) Yellow Belly

I know it is simple but I'm a simple man.

-Mike

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

Dreamsicle
Soul Sucker
Pure white Blue Eyed Lucy
Queen Bee
Super Spinner Blast

----------


## gothkenny

Hah, not to sound too newbish but... what the hell is a Soul Sucker? D:

----------


## RhacHead

Ok so we needsome pics on this thread...  Does anyone have a pic of a Dreamsicle?
Also what exactly is a Soulsucker?Just a diffrent woma/lesser?

----------


## Peter Williams

1. Dreamsicle
2. Kingpin
3. Super Cinny
4. Angel of Death (or whatever kevin is calling these days.
5. Banana Pied (should be called a Banana Split!)

----------


## SecurityStacey

I like to keep it simple...

1) Bumblebee
2) Axanthic
3) Axanthic Spider
4) Wannabee 
5) Blue Eyed Lucy (Preferably pure white)

----------


## halfwaynowhere

I really just want a spider. Nothing fancier than that. Maybe a leucistic. There are some really amazing morphs, but I've got no reason to keep them.

----------


## StickyTongues

Are we including future morphs?  If not the following will do just fine..

Axanthic Killerbee
Axanthic Pied
Queenbee
Axanthic Clown
Dreamsicle

----------


## WizzySRT10

Killer bee
Bumble Bee
Super Cinny
Super Lori (Snake that BHB Reptiles has)
Black Eyed Lucy

----------


## Alice

> Ok so we needsome pics on this thread...  Does anyone have a pic of a Dreamsicle?
> Also what exactly is a Soulsucker?Just a diffrent woma/lesser?



Here's the link to the dreamsicle on Ralph Davis' site: http://www.ralphdavisreptiles.com/bi...thons_9_05.asp

Here is the link to the soulsucker on NERD's site - look under woma-lesser at bottom of the page:
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ner...ollection.html


My list would include:
1. Dreamsicle (lavender albino pied)
2. Banana clown
3. Banana
4. Caramel glow
5. Lots of adult female yellow bellies, lavender albinos, and butters

----------


## jcp

Hi

I would love to own..

Albino spider
Dreamsicle
Caramel glow
Spied ( spider piebald)
And anything with spider in it!! I love SPIDERS COMBO's

----------


## anendeloflorien

Hmmmmm....... I have to pick just 5? lol.

#1 Coral Glow pastel
#2 Albino Spider
#3 Silver Bullet
#4 Sterling
#5 Cinnapin

----------


## mainbutter

#5 killer bee
#4 clown
#3 pied
#2 any kind of white snake.. lucy, ivory, varying degrees of purity, they're all gorgeous!
and..
.
.
.
.
#1 normal  :Very Happy:   Does that count as a morph?

Ball pythons are just so naturally gorgeous.   To me, all these morphs are like fantastic cover bands: There are songs you're familiar with, maybe with a bit of fresh improvisation and new talent, but in the end the original is where it all started.  You can't improve on the original, all you can do is appreciate the new bit of variety because in the end, the cover band is just a tribute to something truly amazing.

----------


## gothkenny

Wow... is it too late to change my list? XD All these things you guys have posted have started to change my mind about what I said......

----------


## Jyson

1. Pied
2. Super Stripe
3. hypo Champagne(Mimosa Ball)
4. Dreamsicle
5. Axanthic KillerBee

----------


## jere000

i dont know i think i might have all of these in 2010 or by 2010 hopefully
1)blue-eyed lucy
2)back-eyed lucy
3)super cinny
4)any pied
5)champagne

----------


## sg1trogdor

1. bel (mojoXmojo)  Call me crazy but I like them best.  
2. lav albino
3. pied clown
4. camo ball
5. rene valentine Sugar.

----------


## justin81

1.) Lesser Bee
2.) Axanthic Killer Bee
3.) Mojave Lemon Blast
4.) Blue-Eyed Paradox
5.) Blue-Eyed Lucy

----------


## barakujang

1. Blue eye Lucy (Super Lesser )
2. Super Black Pastel
3. Ivory
4. Spinner Blast
5. Super Vanilla Pastel

----------


## Bill Buchman

I'll have to go with what exists:

Caramel Glow
Super Pastel Super Chocolate
Dreamsicle
Killer Clown
Desert Pied

----------


## BooRadleyAMG

Camo.
Gen. Stripe.
KillerBee.
Ivory. 
Albino Spider.

----------


## Thor26

banana pied
angel of death
camo
super black pastel pied
super spinner blast

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Axanthic Spider
Killerbee
BEL
Pied
Lemon Blast

 :Smile:

----------


## hondo1967

Clown, a pied, super phantom, lesser bee, and a super stripe

----------


## panthercz

Banana Clown
Killer Clown
Desert
Toffee
Dreamsicle

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Coral Glow (banana/whitesmoke)
Yellowjacket
Sunset ball
Inferno
Honeybee

----------


## anendeloflorien

> Coral Glow (banana/whitesmoke)
> Yellowjacket
> _Sunset ball_
> Inferno
> Honeybee


Sunset Ball? Ok I need to ask, what is it? I've never even heard of that. I'm guessing it's some sort of fire combo right? Or is it something completely new?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I know nothing about it except someone photographed it at the Daytona show:
http://www.ballpythonmorphs.com/daytona05/bhb12.jpg

----------


## anendeloflorien

> I know nothing about it except someone photographed it at the Daytona show:
> http://www.ballpythonmorphs.com/daytona05/bhb12.jpg


Ahh ha looks like a BHB production maybe? At least that's what the title would imply. It's beautiful! 

I'm so adding that on to my list along with the "Energy" ball python. And yes, that makes seven and I don't care lol.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Azriel01

Killer bee: axanthic
Spider: Queen bee 
Albino spider (high contrast)
Spider: Enchi
Spider: Coral bee

(i like spiders)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Hmmm top 5

1: Banana Clown
2: Hypo Mojave
3: King Pin
4: Axanthic Pied
5: Killer Spinner Blast

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I know nothing about it except someone photographed it at the Daytona show:
> http://www.ballpythonmorphs.com/daytona05/bhb12.jpg


Its called the Sunset ball and its not genetically reproducible. Its a one tie fluke.  :Very Happy:

----------


## the odds god

- Lavender Super Black Pastel;
- Dreamsicle
- Banana
- Caramel Glow
- Hypo Super Blast

----------


## sampsonight

Just 2

1) Kingpin (male)
2)Hypo Mojave (female)

Don't have enough room and i only want to do one project.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Freakie, is that really 100% confirmed?  That animal was a hatchling in 2005, while that is enough time to prove it not a co-dom, surely it hasn't been long enough to prove it's not a recessive?

----------


## gcanibe

_All with Nice Colors.
 Super Cinny
 Woma Phantom
 Lesser Enchi
 Yellow Jacket
 Blue Eyed Lucy_

----------


## FERRO91

hi to all, this is my fist post, i think:

1 Pied
2 Clown
3 Albino
4 Blue eyed lucy
5 Dreamsicle  :Bowdown: 

Marco.

----------


## mooingtricycle

Pied (lol oh wait a second.....)
Snow
Albino ( Soon soon) 
Clown
Lavender Albino

----------


## Argentra

:Very Happy:  Five eh? Well, let's see...

Possible to own someday:
Albino (working on it)
BumbleBEE! (about 3 years from now)
Lesser
Caramel Albino
KillerBee

Probably IMpossible, but I really like them:
Pastel Coral Glow
Lavender Albino
Pastel Clown
Spinner Blast
Axanthic KillerBee

Hmm, are we detecting a yellow theme here?  :Wink:

----------


## gothkenny

Oooh, have they actually made an Axanthic KillerBee?  :Surprised:  I NEED to see that.

----------


## uafgrad

> Oooh, have they actually made an Axanthic KillerBee?  I NEED to see that.


From the NERD website
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ner...-axanthic.html

----------


## SlitherinSisters

1. Pied
2. Pewter
3. Mojave
4. BEL
5. Axanthic

----------


## SamuraiZr0

I'd have a lemon .. Spider a spinner blast and an axanthic pied and a caramel.

----------


## kellysballs

Axanthic Pied
Queen Bee
Dream Sicle
Silver Bullet
Blue Eyed Leucy
Pastel Clown


I know it is 6 but I couldn't leave out the Pastel Clown :Very Happy: 

Oh and once I had those I am sure that there would be another 5 that I was drooling over.

----------


## panthercz

Odd that I'm the only person to mention the Toffee/Paragon/Candy  :Confused: 

http://www.theurbanpython.com/toffee.html

----------


## GracesRiot

1.) Blue Eyed Lucy  :Headbang: 

2.) Queen Bee

3.) VPI Axanthic 

4.) Killer Bee

5.) Lemon Pastel

I want a BEL so bad it's going to make me cry, ha.

----------


## gothkenny

> From the NERD website
> http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ner...-axanthic.html


Looks like a very white Queen Bee.
Nice though!  :Good Job: 
Thanks for the link.

----------


## kellysballs

> Odd that I'm the only person to mention the Toffee/Paragon/Candy 
> 
> http://www.theurbanpython.com/toffee.html



I ran out of room but it is definatly on my I wish list. Along with the Desert Ghost and the Camo and the Black eyed Leucy and....LOL :Very Happy:

----------


## SGExotics

I like to stick to "Base" morphs so i can produce a lot of different things...

1)Albino
2)Spider
3)Lesser
4)Lav Albino
5)Piebald

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

Albino - we have one
Piebald - we have two hets (boy and a girl, both from 8 ball) so we'll have some soon!
Black pastel - we have one

I also want a pewter, and I have the ingredients to make one

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ner...-axanthic.html

That's my new fantasy- wow!

----------


## gu1do24

1-blue eyed lucy
2-lavender albino
3-vpi axanthic killer bee
4-vpi axanthic spider
5-albino

----------


## asplundii

Soul Sucker
Super Phantom Goblin
Banana Clown
Axanthic Fire Pin
Albino Super Cinny/Black Pastel

----------


## JamieLynn

They are all so amazing it is so hard to just pick 5.
1. Albino (will have one in the next 3-4 years, I hope)
2. Axanthic Killer Bee
3. Black-Eyed Leucistic
4. Lemon Pastel 
5. Piebald
Any of these I would love to have, and everything in between. one day I may end up with dozens of hets, just to make the top 5.

----------


## TheMolenater2

1. Axanthic Killer Bee
2. Super Cinny
3. Purple Passion
4. Wannabee Pin
5. Queen Bee

----------


## Kryptonian

Limited to 5 , well that makes it tough, :Embarassed: 

Axanthic Bumblebee


Axanthic Piebald


Black eyed lucy


Paradox Albino


Dreamsicle


 :Please: 


I also really like these 3 
coral glow, whitesmoke and graphite ivory  :Good Job: 





oh yeah heres a link to a whole wack of morph pics
http://hosting.imageevent.com/living...lpythonsmorphs

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Can we get picture credits for the non-watermarked ones please?

Just a post saying who owns the pictures/ where you found them is fine.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## TheMolenater2

> Paradox Albino


That is crazy looking

----------


## klonedskillz

(1)super phantom
(2)Lesser Bee
(3)Albino Spider
(4)Pied
(5)Silver Streak

----------


## Kryptonian

To credit the photos on my post.

The paradox and black eyed lucy did not have a crediting name for the original photo owner, they were used on a free web site.
I just googled the morph and they were the first pic to come up.

these 2 I have provided links to the website they are from.

dreamsicle
http://blogsimages.skynet.be/images_...5aa976a903.jpg

graphite
http://www.albinonile.com/sitebuilde...730081326a.jpg

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> To credit the photos on my post.
> 
> The paradox and black eyed lucy did not have a crediting name for the original photo owner, they were used on a free web site.
> I just googled the morph and they were the first pic to come up.
> 
> these 2 I have provided links to the website they are from.
> 
> dreamsicle
> http://blogsimages.skynet.be/images_...5aa976a903.jpg
> ...


Thanks for that.  :Smile: 

The paradox on the free site was labled as coming from a site previously owned by Eugene & Cindy Bessette from what I can find.

The black eyed leucistic photo (and animal I think ) comes from Mike Wilbanks at www.constrictors.com

As you stated the graphite photo is the property of Ben Siegel. 

The dreamcicle looks like a show pic and I can't find anything about that any further back than the link you provided.


dr del

----------


## patb201985

wow ! 5 isnt enough if $ isnt an object... here goes.

1. Clown
2. Panda (Super Cinny Pied)
3. Super Cinny
4. Super Chocolate Pastel
5. Pied (regular or combo)

----------


## wmanning

hmmm thats a tough one.
1) pied
2) honey bee
3) dreamsicle
4) lavender albino
5) clown

on my way to the honey bee as my new little hypo is on his way
 :Taz:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

1. Albino Pied
2. Pied Super Spinner Blast
3. Panda Pied
4. dreamsicle
5. Paradox Albino


number 2 is just a dream...
lol

----------


## dizzy

> Axanthic Piebald


...I think I just orgazmed.

Oh my GOD that snake is amazing. I can't believe it.

 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

Wow.

anyway.... My five would be...
1. That Axanthic Pied!!!!
2. Panda
3. Albino Clown
4. Dreamsicle
5. Albino Pied

Now that's the fantasy list. The "If I won the lottery" list. lol.

What I *actually* want to add to my collection is more like:

1. visual Albino male
2. visual Pied male
3. maybe a female pastel so Valo has a girlfriend lol
4. clown het albino pair (or alb. het clown pair... God I want an albino clown! I would name him or her Joker  :Very Happy: )
5. Axanthic

I really do simply love anything albino or piebald.

----------


## Purrrfect9

1. Caramel Glow
2. Albino high contrast
3. Killer Bee
4. Super Pastel
5. Blue Eyed Lucy ( lesser x lesser)

----------


## cassandra

I only really like 2: piebald and orange ghost.

----------


## catboulet

king pin
banana
coral glow
super blast
killer bee

----------


## Jsh

Pastel Clown
Desert Spider
Super Phantom 
Carmel Glow 
Tiger Pin

----------


## mainbutter

Super Cinny
Super Pastel
Champagne
Coral Glow
Clown

----------


## Boneyman

1. Super Pastel
2. Super Cinny
3. Super Phantom
4. Blue Eyed Leucistic (Lesser x Lesser)
5. Super Mojave

That's one SUPER collection, just because they're cool and crazy breeding potential.

----------


## Lateralus_Love

Wow it's really hard to just bring it down to five LOL. I would say..
Super Lesser, Super Phantom, Silver Bullet, Spinner Blast, aaaanndd...Panda Pied  :Very Happy:  to add a couple others I would kill for, I'd say a Snow, Killer Blast, Killer Bee, Axanthic Pied, Super Pastel, Clown, Dreamsicle, Albino Spider, Super Cinny, Axanthic Pinstripe (that'd be sexy, has it been done? I need pics!) Huh. Sorry I broke the five rule  :Razz:

----------


## gilbertflores

Pastel Pewter
Killer Bee
Dreamsicle
Blue Eyed Lucy
Ivory

----------


## Darkice

1 Albino Mojave Piebald
2 Albino Mojave Piebald
3 Albino Mojave Piebald
4 Albino Mojave Piebald
5 Albino Mojave Piebald

----------


## Drewp

Killer Clown
Dreamsicle
Banana
Pied
High contrast Cinny Albino

----------


## Steveoo

pied axanthic killbee
axanthic killbee
lavender albino
blue eyed lucy
coral glow bee

----------


## sookieball

Queen bee
Killer Clown
Albino Spider
Albino pied
and......................blue eyed-lucy




and.. j/k... no really lots more.

----------


## jben

Killer Bee
Super Cinni
Ivory
Albino Spider
Coral

----------


## Action Reptiles

Well If I won the lottery....Lol

1) Killer Clown
2) Super Special(baker line)
3) Pastel Super Stripe
4) Banana Bee
5) Lavender Pin

 :Good Job:

----------


## mainbutter

1) Desert Enchi Fire Super Pastel
2) Desert Clown Fire Super Pastel

That's really it.  I don't know which I'd prefer, but they'd both be fantastic.

As for snakes that have been produced already, a Killer Clown would be near the top of the list.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> 1) Desert Enchi Fire Super Pastel
> 2) Desert Clown Fire Super Pastel
> 
> As for snakes that have been produced already, a Killer Clown would be near the top of the list.


Great choices and you can't beat a good killer clown  :Dancin' Banana: 

My choices would be

1. Desert Clown
2. Lavender Albino Clown
3. Super Pastel Butter G-stripe
4. Black eyed Lucy
5. Super Black Pastel Ivory *This might be a train wreck but what a breeder male*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Raverthug

Super Black Pastel
All white Blue Eyed Lucy
Dreamcicle
Coralglow  http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ner...ll-python.html
And a super special

----------


## Emohooker

Dreamsicle
Toffe
Panda
Coral glow
Queen bee

----------


## mommanessy247

well i'm getting a mojave this year...
black pewter
piebald
butter
black eyed lucisitic

----------


## Sarin

Okay.. As of right this moment..  :Razz: 

1. Axanthic Piebald
2. Queen Bee
3. MojavexLesser BEL
4. Crystal
5. Axanthic Bumble Bee

----------


## SERPENT_MASTERS

1) calico shattered dream
2) desert pied
3) king clown
4) pastel vanilla yellow belly
5) calico axantic mercury ball (if possible)

----------


## Alexandra V

1. Lesser
2. Super Cinnamon
3. Ivory
4. High White Pied
5. Spider

----------

